# Riff, Dali, Nubbs, Boo, Reptar & Mo



## Shipoopi (Jul 21, 2010)

In the past four months, I've lost six of my seven leopard geckos (5 females and a male) after 7 years to cryptosporidiosis. It's been agonising, but if nothing else has shown me that the compassion of a good vet can make all the difference. My other silver lining is my pregnant surviving female, she's still showing no symptoms and hopefully it'll remain that way. 

RIP little guys 









(top to bottom) Dali, Boo, Nubs & Riff Raff









Boo (front) & Baby Mo









(front to back) Reptar, Dali, Boo, Jinx Mo & Reptar


----------

